# Weed killer that won't kill annual ryegrass



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

I posted in cool season lawns but didn't really get any attention. Now that the ryegrass is established I was going to start treating the weed patches popping up. But everything I find in the big box stores lists annual ryegrass as a weed it kills. Is there anything safe that won't harm the annual ryegrass and kill the weeds? I'm getting patches through the yard. You can see the diff color patches in the middle and by the edges.

I also noticed it's only in the spots I used bagged topsoil to fill in holes and dips in the yard. So the bags may have had weed seeds in it.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

If it's broadleaf, any three-way ester or amine product. Acknowledge you've got an overseed, you could do something with triclopyr which is great on broadleaf but it will ding the bermuda.

Also, tenacity is a contend for grassy weed control.


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

Movingshrub said:


> If it's broadleaf, any three-way ester or amine product. Acknowledge you've got an overseed, you could do something with triclopyr which is great on broadleaf but it will ding the bermuda.
> 
> Also, tenacity is a contend for grassy weed control.


And these won't kill off the annual ryegrass?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Correct, they are safe for ryegrass.


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

@robertmehrer I noticed the same thing with the weeds only being in the top soiled areas.


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

The_iHenry said:


> @robertmehrer I noticed the same thing with the weeds only being in the top soiled areas.


Yea I used big box store top soil the $1.50 bags from Lowe's. They were just to fill in some holes where I had dug up two trees and filling in run off spots. But they are the only places where I have weeds. I literally chemically killed the yard then went back with a blowtorch and burnt everything off then top soiled and seeded.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

robertmehrer said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> > @robertmehrer I noticed the same thing with the weeds only being in the top soiled areas.
> ...


Yeah I got the $1.50 bags from Wal-Mart. I used them to level out some low spots and to help cover the PRG seed that didn't take on the first application. I guess you get what you pay for.

Have you tried using any of the products mentioned?


----------

